# Banfield Bandits! Watch your wallet and your pets!



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a simple story that is reenacted everyday all over this country. It might be a little long but I am writing it in hopes that you don’t become a main character in a story just like it. The names are all real or there would be no sense in telling it.

My wife Denise answered the phone about 9: pm the other night, a friend, Mary, was concerned about her very old cat. He was seventeen and had been breathing hard for a few days. He was now sitting in a corner and didn’t want to come out or be near anyone. He had not eaten for several days, was skin and bones, and was seventeen years old. What should she do, she asked Denise? She couldn’t stand to see her old friend gasping and suffering.

Denise said at seventeen, with respiratory problems and not eating, he was elderly, suffering and should be put to sleep as soon as possible to avoid more suffering. Take him to your Vet first thing in the morning Denise advised Mary.

The next afternoon I answered the phone to the sound of Anna, Mary’s adult daughter on the phone, “Is there a law that requires Veterinarians to examine and treat, if possible a pet that someone brings in for euthanasia?” she asked me.

“Not in Texas” I responded

“My mother is at the Banfield vet at the Petsmart in Plano, and the vet just told her he can’t put her cat down until he does x-rays, and blood tests to be sure there is no treatment”

“Are we talking about the seventeen year old cat that can’t breathe?” I asked “I thought she was taking him in first thing this morning?” I asked

“She tried but they couldn’t get her in before one, they told her. So she is there now.”

“It’s three o’clock” I said

“She’s been waiting for two hours to see the vet” Anna responded. “She’s really upset Butch, they want to run all sorts of tests and things and she doesn’t have that kind of money, but Dr. Huizinga is telling her it’s a law, he has to diagnose the cat before he can do anything else. What can I tell her?”

I said “Tell her to jerk the bandanna off this guys face so we can get a good description of him for the 6 clock news! He’s a bandit Anna, a crook with a stethoscope instead of a pistol. Tell her to get the high hell out of there.”

Perhaps a little character background would be helpful to appreciate this whole story. Mary is an older woman, in her seventies, she is about five feet tall petite, active build, with large eyes and a wide smile for everyone she meets. She came to the U.S. from Spain many years ago as the wife of an Air Force pilot. Later she raised her daughter Anna , and put her through nursing school on her salary from Nieman Marcus, a very upscale department store, where she worked for twenty plus years in women’s clothing.

Today she lives on Social Security and if she has an extra penny it is spent on her grandson, on her cat, or on her rescued pit bull, Linda!

“Are you with your mom now?” I asked

“No, she called me from the exam room while she was waiting for the Vet to come in. When he came in she didn’t hang up the phone so I listened to what he was telling her.”

“So you heard Dr. *Huizinga* tell her it was a law that he had to run all these tests?”

“Yes”

“Unbelievable! What did she tell him? She didn’t fall for it did she?”

“No she told him the last cat she brought there, that had to be put to sleep, cost her over FIVE HUNDRED dollars, but she is on Social Security now, and she just couldn’t afford to do that anymore.”

“What did* Huizinga* say?” I asked

“He told her she was free to find another Vet and get a second opinion, and either bring the cat back to him, or have another vet hospital, besides Banfield, treat the cat. The law was clear and he had to do a diagnosis and see what was wrong with the cat before he can put it to sleep”

“What did she do?”

“She signed the forms for the examination. Butch, she is very upset and you can hear the poor cat wheezing over the phone, she just wants it put out of its’ misery, and this is the only way she knows how to do it. I just called you to find out if there is such a law, or if that Vet is lying to her. Wait she’s calling on the other line.”

“Call me back and let me know what happened.” I said as she hung up.

Fifteen minutes later my phone rang and it was Anna,” it cost her three hundred and sixty four dollars to put her cat to sleep.” She said, definitely not real happy.

“WHAT” I screamed “Did that include casket, burial plot and a police escort to the cemetery?” I asked How the hell can they justify that nonsense.” (Although, I don’t think nonsense was the word I used at that moment)

"It was just $70 for the euthanasia, but they charged $62 for the x-rays, $42 for a vet tech to restrain the cat for the x-rays.”

“Restrain a SEVENTEEN YEAR OLD CAT?” I screamed

“ Yes. And get this they even had a charge for inserting the needle for the euthanasia, $20.63! I have it all down here if you want to see it.”

“So they just nickled and dimed her out of about half of her Social Security check I said.”

“Yep, wait a minute she’s calling me again, I’ll call you back.”

Remember where we are because I’m going to jump ahead a little, and come back to Anna’s last phone call in a minute.

In between Anna’s’ calls I had called Banfield and talked to Dr. Huizinga. I told him what a scoundrel I considered him and the Banfield corporation to be. He asked if I was demeaning his skill as a veterinarian, and I assured him I was demeaning him as a human being, it had nothing to do with him as a Vet .

He objected saying I had never met him and if I did and talked to him a little I would find him an ethical person.

I assured him that if he were in a crowded room I could pick him out instantly, because he would be the only person with a face like Ben Franklin on a hundred dollar bill! His character and his intentions were clear. He had a fashionably dressed woman in his exam room, who was emotionally distraught, and vulnerable to being pushed around and if he was putting her cat down, this might be the last shot he would get at her bank account, and he was determined to make it count, Give it a big try for Ol’ Banfield!

Now back to Anna’s last call, it seems after her mother left the bandits of Banfield, understandably upset, after what should have been a simple twenty minute procedure had turned into an emotional all day affair, and she now faced serious budget problems as well. At a stop sign she broke, began sobbing, and her foot slipped from the brake pedal and on to the accelerator, and she crashed into another car. Her insurance has a Five Thousand dollar deductible!!!

After learning of the wreck the Bandits chief medical officer (and I use that title loosely) agreed to a refund----------------the COST OF THE X-RAYS! Wow that was a generous *$120* from a *$364 *bill. But that was only after Mary signed a “hold harmless” statement that said among other things, she, her family, and even her HEIRS can never say anything bad about Banfield or Petsmart.

So I says to myself, “Self, Mary or even her great, great, grandchildren can never tell the truth about the Banfield bandits-----------BUT----------------------I can, and YOU can, and your friends can, and people you’ve never met on the internet can, WAKE UP AMERICA you can do it! Simply call the Petsmart or Banfield nearest you and also call or simply paste and email the following statement;
“Butch told me what you did to Mary and her cat, SHAME on you Banfield and Petsmart. I will use Vets that care from now on, and I am telling all my friends, family, and Heirs.”
Paste and go to; http://www.petsmart.com/helpdesk/index.jsp?display=store&subdisplay=contact&stillHaveQuestion=yes
Just as good call Petsmart; 888-839-9638 and tell someone

Go directly to the source by calling the store in Plano @ 972-407-0101 ask for Timothy Huizinga (notice I do not use the title Dr. Huizinga, you shouldn’t either,)
Step up America, take a stand against corporate greed, if you are reading this on a message board, please, PLEASE, cross post where ever you can. If you get this in an email forward it on to as many pet owners as you can. Join us, stop the Banfield Bandits today!
Butch Cappel
[email protected]
817 483 2026


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

It is a shamed Butch but that is how it is with vets these days....not just Banfield. 99% of them give the rest a bad name. Todays vets make dog traders look look honorable by comparison.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> It is a shamed Butch but that is how it is with vets these days....not just Banfield. 99% of them give the rest a bad name. Todays vets make dog traders look look honorable by comparison.


I wouldn't say 99% but there seems to be a lot of vets that are more worried about where their next SUV payment is coming from, than caring for the animals and taking care of their customers. 

I've found that my local vet clinic charges $680 for OFA X-Rays but yet 2 hours away in the country the exact same thing costs $190. Do you get that much extra service for the extra cost, like is the X-Ray higher quality? I think not. 

Butch it is buyer beware as in any business. The profile you paint about Mary she is a prime target for shady life insurance salesmen, mechanics and even appliance repairmen. Unfortunately she is a target of slimeballs, that will continue to screwed blue and tattoo kind hearted trusting people like Mary.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Formal complaints can be made to the Texas Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners. Timothy R Huizinga's license number is 9060.

This appears to be in violation of Texas Veterinary Licensing Act 801.402 (12). Note that Timothy R Huizinga recieves disciplinary action in 2001 for violation of 801.402 (6). http://www.thetooncesproject.com/images/TX_2005_Huizinga_Timothy_2005-14.pdf

The official complaint form is available here: http://www.tbvme.state.tx.us/documents/complaints/Complaint Form.pdf

Instructions for filing a complaint: http://www.tbvme.state.tx.us/Complaints.asp




> *
> §801.402. GENERAL GROUNDS FOR LICENSE DENIAL OR DISCIPLINARY ACTION.​*A person is subject to denial of a license or to disciplinary action under Section 801.401 if the person:
> (1) presents to the board dishonest or fraudulent evidence of the person's qualifications;
> (2) commits fraud or deception in the examination process or to obtain a license;
> ...


http://www.tbvme.state.tx.us/documents/vetact/Vet Act.pdf


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> But that was only after Mary signed a “hold harmless” statement that said among other things, she, her family, and even her HEIRS can never say anything bad about Banfield or Petsmart.


What about the individual veterinarian? 

Under Texas Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners' Code of Professional Conduct, Rule 573.21,


> A veterinarian shall be responsible for his or her own actions and is directly responsible to the client and for the care and treatment of the patient.




Full text: http://www.tbvme.state.tx.us/documents/rules/RULES OF PROFESSIONAL CONDUCT.pdf


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

That's sad. We're lucky, our Vet is really good, cheap and doesnt try to push unessecary procedures on you. I dread the day he retires!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's Banfield for you: high volume, high price, cookbook medicine. They could not pay me $1 million a year to work for them. I'm not in human medical school because I don't like the corporate culture and that's precisely what Banfield does. They have a very high doctor turnover for the industry and I've heard numerous stories about how they've screwed over their doctors and other employees and acted otherwise unprofessionally. No thanks. =;


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess "personal" integrity is something that can't be taught  This story SUCKS! But I do imagine that happens more often than not with some large corps. Bottom line is the ONLY thing that matters when you're beholding to stock holders!! 

The only time in my dog owning years I've ever had to use a 24 hour/ER/ICU vet, I watched them "work" people who brought their pets in for ER treatment. Only to leave crying, because they had to put the animal down because they couldn't afford to have the pet treated. Or hand over their credit card. I had already been advised to stand my ground with them and did ;-) You know you're in trouble when they send in a "financial" person to speak with you! 

Not sure how some people sleep nights?! ](*,)


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

This is THE PLACE for info!

Ms. Vaini bless you I will pass this very detailed, very helpful info on to Anna and her mother!

Thanks to all who are responding, it's encouraging.

Butch Cappel


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

This story is kinda related, but in a different way.

My mother called me to come and see what's wrong with the dog, she was sobing over the phone, so I asked my boss if I could go visit to see what going on. I arrived to find the dog of 13 years or so in the yard, circling and falling over, one pupil was blown. I told my mother it seems the dog had a stroke and it was time to put the poor thing to sleep. She said she'd call the Vet to take care of it. 
About 3 hours latter my phone rings again. All I heard was "They put Patches to sleep and brought him out to me in the waiting room in a garbage bag! A garbage bag! He's still in the car, I can't bring myself to take him out. Please come as soon as you can and get the dog out of that garbage bag and bury the dog!" She was very upset. I can imagine the ride home was very stressful for her. She wasn't the best driver as it was!

While I can't say what they charged her, I can say that she would never again take another dog to that Vet's office. She did say that for what they charged her, they could have a least put the dog in a box. How freaking insensative they were! And they lost a good customer of many years over it!

I've taken my own dog to the Vet a few times, I always get that feeling I'm talking to a used car salesman feeling, like I need to go take a shower and wash the feeling off. How can they as an industry function like that?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> This story is kinda related, but in a different way.
> 
> My mother called me to come and see what's wrong with the dog, she was sobing over the phone, so I asked my boss if I could go visit to see what going on. I arrived to find the dog of 13 years or so in the yard, circling and falling over, one pupil was blown. I told my mother it seems the dog had a stroke and it was time to put the poor thing to sleep. She said she'd call the Vet to take care of it.
> About 3 hours latter my phone rings again. All I heard was "They put Patches to sleep and brought him out to me in the waiting room in a garbage bag! A garbage bag! He's still in the car, I can't bring myself to take him out. Please come as soon as you can and get the dog out of that garbage bag and bury the dog!" She was very upset. I can imagine the ride home was very stressful for her. She wasn't the best driver as it was!
> ...


This is an interesting case. The problem with death and grief is that is when people are most sensitive and the right questions don't always get asked. I don't think it is so much the plastic garbage bag (as that's pretty standard unless people specifically request something else or a cremation), it was probably just no one asked how she wanted to get the dog home.

At two of the vet practices I've externed at, if the dog died or was put to sleep in the hospital or something similar and the family wanted a "visitation" before taking it home, we would clean up the body if needed (like if it was hit by a car or something), wrap it up in a sheet, glue the eyes shut (if the client wanted) with tissue glue, and laid it nicely in an exam room, often with a candle lit. Then the client can spend as much time with the body as they like. They will usually tell the client over the phone to bring sheets or towels and that they'll provide a plastic bag (as the bladder and bowels will often void, not something you want to deal with in the car). Both of these were not real high dollar practices, so no special boxes or anything was offered (especially at one rural mixed practice, we would have probably gotten yelled at for jacking up the bill for something that's going in the ground). I think at both practices, clients were pretty pleased with how it was done. 

At both our teaching hospital and the more upscale Western holistic practice I was at, they have a quiet room for euthanasias done up like a little living room with sofas, candles, and lowered lighting and then when the procedure is performed, the client can spend as much time as they want with the pet and leave out the side door. That's something I would definitely appreciate as I hate grieving in front of other people.


----------



## Deborah Vigil (Jul 20, 2009)

I have to state on Vets that not all are like that of Banfield. Banfields are known to rip you off. 
I had taken my resuce pitty who was hit by a car to Banfield b/c they were the near my house. 
His spine & cord was broken and all I wanted was to put him down. But Banfield wanted to do the SAME THING as you are speaking about before they would do anything to the dog. I personally picked up my dog and walked out. They said I owed them .. so I said Sew me! 

Called my vet I worked for at that time, He came to the office and helped me with my dog. 

I have been working for Vets for 13 yrs now and I have never worked for a VET that stated they had to do all that before they could Euth. 

I am truly sorry your friend had to go through that. 

Deb


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Funny how one person always has a different view to everyone else. I may have bought that story until you said they had a lighted candle. That was a bit much to keep it believable.
I had one dog put to sleep by a vet. They put me on the floor with her in a busy room and went about their business around me. When she finally died I took he out and put her in the back of the truck and left. I have put them down myself ever since. It is quicker and far less emotional.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nope, these are the brand they used, which are also sold and used at many vet clinics. Besides the ambiance, they are supposedly odor absorbing somehow, which is good as recently deceased animals don't always smell the best...

http://www.petproductsbyroyal.com/servlet/the-81/Pet-Odor-Exterminator-Candle/Detail


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The vet stories are endless, I had 2 heelers at on time and the youngest had a chryptorchid, at 1 yr only one ball had dropped..I took him to the vet and was told he was gonna die from cancer or some other complication if there was no surgery done.

Readers digest version, surgery was done..was told by the vet that they couldn't get all the undescended testicle out, I took the dog home and he walked around abit like he had been kicked in the guts, he layed down with really glazed eyes and died in my front porch in about 2 hrs.

There are more shitty vets than good ones in my opinion.


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> This is an interesting case. The problem with death and grief is that is when people are most sensitive and the right questions don't always get asked. I don't think it is so much the plastic garbage bag (as that's pretty standard unless people specifically request something else or a cremation), it was probably just no one asked how she wanted to get the dog home.
> 
> At two of the vet practices I've externed at, if the dog died or was put to sleep in the hospital or something similar and the family wanted a "visitation" before taking it home, we would clean up the body if needed (like if it was hit by a car or something), wrap it up in a sheet, glue the eyes shut (if the client wanted) with tissue glue, and laid it nicely in an exam room, often with a candle lit. Then the client can spend as much time with the body as they like. They will usually tell the client over the phone to bring sheets or towels and that they'll provide a plastic bag (as the bladder and bowels will often void, not something you want to deal with in the car). Both of these were not real high dollar practices, so no special boxes or anything was offered (especially at one rural mixed practice, we would have probably gotten yelled at for jacking up the bill for something that's going in the ground). I think at both practices, clients were pretty pleased with how it was done.
> 
> At both our teaching hospital and the more upscale Western holistic practice I was at, they have a quiet room for euthanasias done up like a little living room with sofas, candles, and lowered lighting and then when the procedure is performed, the client can spend as much time as they want with the pet and leave out the side door. That's something I would definitely appreciate as I hate grieving in front of other people.


Thanks for your input. It's been a long time since this happened, I can't remember all the details. But I think my mother was so attached to that dog (replaced the five boys running around the house), that in that moment, she would have bought the dog a casket. While my father would have had a stroke too if she did something like that. 
But the point is, this dog was as close to a child as any dog had ever been. She didn't want to see the dog put to sleep. She just wanted it over with. Bringing the dog to her in a garbge bag was outragious, like trash, I rember her saying. A simple carboard box linned with a plastic bag would have been fine.

I built the dog a wooden box and burried him up behind the house with the other dogs from our family.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I've put two dogs to sleep in the last couple of years - my old dog and the dog I owned with my ex, but that he had for the last ten years. Both dogs ended up being euthanised at the emergency clinic. I took both dogs to have them privately cremated.

Before my dog died, I shopped around. Sounds a bit ghoulish, but I knew her time was limited and I don't have the same kind of relationship with my current vet clinic that I did when I went to the small town single vet clinic that I had before I moved. I miss Sue. Awesome vet. 

So I got prices. All pretty much the same. The cheapest ($25) was the shelter, but you had to leave them overnight first. The most expensive ($200 or so) was having a vet house call. When the time came, it didn't matter, it was late on a Sunday and my dog was having seizures and I couldn't stand to watch so we took her to the emerg. clinic. Costs too much, but not a lot more than a regular vet.

They looked like they wanted to treat her, but when I said no, just euthanasia, that's what they did. 

It's such an awful thing to have to do... to decide to end a well-loved pet's life, even if it is the only humane option, I find it shocking that a vet clinic would prey on their clients at such a time.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Edward Egan said:


> Thanks for your input. It's been a long time since this happened, I can't remember all the details. But I think my mother was so attached to that dog (replaced the five boys running around the house), that in that moment, she would have bought the dog a casket. While my father would have had a stroke too if she did something like that.
> But the point is, this dog was as close to a child as any dog had ever been. She didn't want to see the dog put to sleep. She just wanted it over with. Bringing the dog to her in a garbge bag was outragious, like trash, I rember her saying. A simple carboard box linned with a plastic bag would have been fine.
> 
> I built the dog a wooden box and burried him up behind the house with the other dogs from our family.


Yeah, it can be pretty difficult sometimes to read clients and what their wishes are. Some would actually prefer to drop the animal off, have the euthanasia performed, and come back and get the dog in a body bag or a group cremation, no ashes, and that's it. They kind of get emotionally detached and once they say goodbye, that's it and they don't want to deal with it. And some would prefer the opposite side of things where they want to be there for everything and want the body handled just so. Nothing is "wrong" with either approach, but the tech or receptionist does need to ask so expectations are met, which is where I think things ran afoul for your mom. Perhaps a staff member misread her wishes (it's hard when someone says something like "just do whatever you have to do" or something like that), so that's when expectations are not met. 

An example would be like after our PSA club trained, we went out to dinner at a BBQ/steakhouse kind of place. I'm noticing lately, including last night, that when you order a steak at a restaurant (say medium rare), they'll ask more reflective questions to you, so they'll say back at "so warm and red in the middle?" just so you can acknowledge, yes, that's what you want so everyone is on the same page. I'm thinking if someone just asked your mom how she wanted to take the body home, it would have not been an issue.


----------



## Sarah Atlas (Dec 15, 2008)

I actually had a different experience at the University of PA vet hospital. My dog, Anna who worked at 911 with me was diagnosed with several non treatable issues at the age of 4. When the day came to put her down, I was told I could bring any other dogs she shared her home life with. She was wheeled in on a gurney, placed on several blankets on the floor in a seperate room reserved for this purpose. My other Shepherd walked over sniffed her, licked her then walked out side the door and lay down. The vet put Anna down while i stroked her and cried. Several of the techs who worked on her ( she had been in and out for treatment over several months) came in, all giving her a final good bye pat (there was not a dry eye in the room). After all was done I was able to spend as much time as I wanted with her. They then brought out some clay and made a paw impression for me. Several days later I received a phone call to pick up her ashes. These were provbided to me in a beautiful wooden box with an inscription. 

As expensive as U of P is they really take care of the working dogs. I think my bill including creamation and box was approx. $300. As far as I am concerned well worth the price due to the sensitivity that was shown to both Anna and myself


----------



## Pamella Renaldi (Mar 6, 2010)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I actually had a different experience at the University of PA vet hospital. My dog, Anna who worked at 911 with me was diagnosed with several non treatable issues at the age of 4. When the day came to put her down, I was told I could bring any other dogs she shared her home life with. She was wheeled in on a gurney, placed on several blankets on the floor in a seperate room reserved for this purpose. My other Shepherd walked over sniffed her, licked her then walked out side the door and lay down. The vet put Anna down while i stroked her and cried. Several of the techs who worked on her ( she had been in and out for treatment over several months) came in, all giving her a final good bye pat (there was not a dry eye in the room). After all was done I was able to spend as much time as I wanted with her. They then brought out some clay and made a paw impression for me. Several days later I received a phone call to pick up her ashes. These were provbided to me in a beautiful wooden box with an inscription.
> 
> As expensive as U of P is they really take care of the working dogs. I think my bill including creamation and box was approx. $300. As far as I am concerned well worth the price due to the sensitivity that was shown to both Anna and myself


That's very nice. Never thought all the vets staff did that to you.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Sarah Atlas said:


> I actually had a different experience at the University of PA vet hospital. My dog, Anna who worked at 911 with me was diagnosed with several non treatable issues at the age of 4. When the day came to put her down, I was told I could bring any other dogs she shared her home life with. She was wheeled in on a gurney, placed on several blankets on the floor in a seperate room reserved for this purpose. My other Shepherd walked over sniffed her, licked her then walked out side the door and lay down. The vet put Anna down while i stroked her and cried. Several of the techs who worked on her ( she had been in and out for treatment over several months) came in, all giving her a final good bye pat (there was not a dry eye in the room). After all was done I was able to spend as much time as I wanted with her. They then brought out some clay and made a paw impression for me. Several days later I received a phone call to pick up her ashes. These were provbided to me in a beautiful wooden box with an inscription.
> 
> As expensive as U of P is they really take care of the working dogs. I think my bill including creamation and box was approx. $300. As far as I am concerned well worth the price due to the sensitivity that was shown to both Anna and myself


My experiences have been more like Sarah's, and I think I've used 3 or 4 vets over the years for euthanasia, in different towns and states. But all have been very sensitive throughout the process. I've also gotten condolence cards in the mail from them afterwards.

Sure, there are some a-hole vets out there, but there are some great ones also. I suspect even in the chain stores this is true.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, our vet school does something fairly similar. We have a quiet room made up like a living room where the euthanasia takes place if the owners wish to be present. If the patient is in the ICU before euthanasia, they will move them to the quiet room to perform euthanasia instead of having it happen in the busy ICU. We also do the paw print and a condolence card signed by the students, doctors, and staff. Sometimes the students will decorate the paw print. I've been at other clinics where they'll incorporate the Rainbow Bridge poem into the card somehow. 

When my ferret was euthanized at the teaching hospital on emergency, our local vet who had seen Walker before for wellness checkups was contacted and they also sent me a card. I've heard of some clinics asking the owner if they'd like a $5 dollar donation made to the Arbor Day Foundation so that the foundation will plant a tree in the pet's honor. A lot of clients really like that. I will wish my own death would be that pleasant.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Like many here I've had bad experiances with Vets . But like any profession there are good and bad and in my experiance most have been very good . 

When I had to put down my first PSD I was out of town at a Police Dog Competition in Florida when my dog became sick . I headed home early and ended up stopping at an Emergency Clinic in Murfreesboro , Tennessee . 

I spent 3 days there with them trying to help my dog . I couldn't have found a better place . For 3 days I watched them work with my dog and the many other animals that came in there throughout those days . They were very busy . 

Unfortunately Mic's kidneys shut down and we couldn't save him . Buy that time the guys in my K9 unit had paid for airfare to have my wife at the time flown down . He was a 7 year old very strong dog at the time so it was a shock to us to have him suddenly fall sick like this .

When the time came to put him to sleep , they helped us load him into the back of the squad where I used his favorite hidden bitesleeve as a pillow . I knew then it we were doing the right thing when instead of biting the shit out of it he just put his head down on it and looked at me . 

When the dose was administered I cried like a little kid and I looked up and the Doc along with her staff was crying too . After it was done they all gave my wife and I hugs and we drove off .

It really meant alot to us to have the peace of mind to know everything was done and done correctly to save Mic and that it was done by folks who treated him well and cared . I wish I didn't live so far away from there and could of thanked those folks in a better way . Mic , my wife and I were lucky to have met them .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had the same vet for almost 40 yrs. I've also had my share of dog's that he's PTS. 
We do get the plastic trash bag but he's always explained that it was to keep the car lean in taking home the dog. At the very least the vet tec would spread a larger piec of plastic on the seats/floor for the larger dogs.
Death has a way of relaxing a dog and leaky body fluids are common.
This was probably the case with the dogs mentioned.
Always the possibility of an Ahole vet. 
Also possibly a short sightedness on the vet's part to explain why or possibly grief keeping the owner from hearing clearly.


----------

